# 2010 TPS spring slipper orchid show in Botanical Garden



## Chien (Apr 27, 2010)

Championship of Champions. Paph. rothschildianum x anitum





Championship of Champions. Phrag. Jason Fischer 

Here are Champions.




Shin-Yi Pride





Paph.(gardinei x micranthum) x hangianum





Lady Isabel x hangianum





Supersuk X Hsinying Web





micranthum





hangianum x niveum





In-Charm Bowlder





Chou-yi Knight Bell 





philippinense





Paph. Lebeau


----------



## paphioland (Apr 27, 2010)

That is a nice lady isabel x hang. They are usually horribly crippled.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hard to pick a favorite, they are all excellent.



paphioland said:


> That is a nice lady isabel x hang. They are usually horribly crippled.


are roth x hangianum also crippled?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting all of those beauties!!!! I esp. like the philipp.!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Apr 27, 2010)

you have a very high chance of getting crippling in anything where the sections are so drastically different from one another, often times plants dont even bloom. that is why it is such a pleasant surprise to not only NOT see crippling but to actually see some decently formed flowers..


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent!

Ramon


----------



## paphioland (Apr 27, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Hard to pick a favorite, they are all excellent.
> 
> 
> are roth x hangianum also crippled?



I would imagine so. Roth x emersonii usually are. There are some good ones however and they are reluctant bloomers


----------



## paphioland (Apr 27, 2010)

Pete said:


> you have a very high chance of getting crippling in anything where the sections are so drastically different from one another, often times plants dont even bloom. that is why it is such a pleasant surprise to not only NOT see crippling but to actually see some decently formed flowers..



Didnt see your question was already answered. Those flowers are special and if I could pick anything there that would be it without hesitation.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

Lady Isabel x hang, (gardinei x micranthum) x hang.. :drool:, You're killing me!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome displays!

:drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2010)

I said it in your other thread, but that Lady Isabel x hangianum is awesome! The philippinense is a corker too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

Great show -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## labskaus (Apr 28, 2010)

All the multis are great, and the In-Charm Boulder is the best I've seen so far. The (gardineri x micranthum) x hangianum ist most interesting. Cool, and risky way to introduce saturated colours to Parvi hybrids.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2010)

Great show Chien. Thanks for posting.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 28, 2010)

The philippinense is very nice...roth x hang....seen some horrible ones but only some veeery good,like also st swithin x hang...one can see here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3504435769/

Wow I want them all!!!!


----------



## John Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Great pictures!!!
I'd go for the Lady Isabel x hangianum too, and then I'd cross it to *niveum and topperi*...

Yeah, well!!! *I never said I was normal....did I?!*


----------



## etex (Apr 28, 2010)

Fabulous blooms! Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------

